
Self-sufficiency is the road to poverty - J3L2404
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/02/17/self-sufficiency-is-the-road-to-poverty/
======
elblanco
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_korea>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juche>

We can see this in action.

